# Dog has diarrhea (first time owner), help!



## frankyk (May 19, 2009)

I came back home today to find my dog having pooped all over her crate and her kong. I took her out and noticed she had diarrhea. For the next few hours she was okay, but when I went to bed, she started to diarrhea in her crate again. 

I suspect the cause of her diarrhea is probably eating her own poop since, she had solid stools in her pooping in the crate and I noticed her Kong was filled with poop.

Anyway, at this point, I'm trying to figure out how to treat my dog as I'm 99% sure the diarrhea is due to bacterial causes due to probably accidentally ingesting her own poop.

Diapers? Medicine or let it pass? I don't know what to do and I'm gone for 10+ hours a day sometimes due to my work schedule, any suggestions?


----------



## Chris777 (Jul 6, 2009)

She is most likely eating her poo because she is stuck in the crate for so long alone. Got any family that aren't working that have a backyard that can take her during the day?

P.S How did the poo get inside her kong lol.

P.P.S How old is she? got any pictures of her + her crate?


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Try canned Pumpkin. This is NOT the pie filling with spices etc. It is just pumpkin with Pumkin being the ingredient on the label. 

Try giving her NO food and 1/4 to 1/3 can of pumpkin. 

If it persists past 24 hours, you may need to take the dog to the Vet. 

BTW How old is this dog (I tried to find it in your other posts but was unsuccessful). For each month of age the dog can "hold it" for an hour. This means a dog needs to be 10 months old to hold it for 10 hours.

I think this was covered in your other post about leaving the dog while you were at work and crating him.


----------



## modolce (Jan 7, 2009)

frankyk said:


> I came back home today to find my dog having pooped all over her crate and her kong. I took her out and noticed she had diarrhea. For the next few hours she was okay, but when I went to bed, she started to diarrhea in her crate again.
> 
> I suspect the cause of her diarrhea is probably eating her own poop since, she had solid stools in her pooping in the crate and I noticed her Kong was filled with poop.
> 
> ...



I do a quarter teaspoon of pepto for a 12 pound dog. OR I mix her food with some rice to bind her up. Last week I came home to diarrhea all over a crate and diarrrhea a couple of times after. I gave her the pepto and she was fine the next day. Solid poo!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

When Nia had diarrhea, the vet recommended boiled chicken and rice for a few meals. For me that didn't work, pumpkin didn't work either because Nia wouldn't eat it.

Finally, he told us to use 1 tsp of Pepto Bismol. One day later, Nia was completely back to normal from having 3 days of diarrhea and barely eating.


----------



## frankyk (May 19, 2009)

She's 9 months old and seems to be crate trained. This is the first incident since I've owned her. My question is, if she is crate trained but has diarrhea, then regardless of training, she will have accidents?


----------



## FishApprentice (Aug 21, 2009)

I did rice and boiled ground beef for my pooch, it cleared her up pretty well.

yeah, if they can't hold it they can't hold it unfortunatly....


----------



## Rayne01 (Aug 31, 2009)

If she can't hold it she can't. Her food could have a lot to do with it, check the ingredients. If she goes in her crate when she doesn't have diarrhea, you may need to look into getting her a smaller crate. Most dogs look at their crates as a den, they will not "potty" where they sleep. If she has too much space in her crate, she may sleep in half and "potty" in the other half. My dogs crate is big enough for her to lay down, turn around, stand up, and sit comfortably. Too big of a crate gives the dog the oppritunity to "potty".


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah.. it is just like a person.. if we get the trots and we don't make it we have an ugly brown stain....


----------



## frankyk (May 19, 2009)

It's been a few days now and she hasn't really pooped much as she hasn't really eaten much. I'm not sure if she has diarrhea or not, but I guess my question is, how much regular food should I feed her after a few days?

Will she resort back to normal pooping schedules again?


----------



## Dreadog (Jun 12, 2009)

I think this depends on the cause of the diarrhea. If she was irritated by something she ate, it should clear up and her BM will return to normal. However, if the diarrhea is caused by something else, like Giardia or worms, it will continue and you will have to take her to the vet to get her treated.

As far as returning to her feeding schedule, when Hoku gets diarrhea, I usually fast her for 24 hours, then feed her rice/chicken for 24 hours then slowly add her food on the 3rd day, so on the 4th day she is back to her regular feeding schedule. 

Good luck, I hope this clears up soon.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

The statement that you made that concerns me is that the dog is "not eating much" now. Is this because she acts like she does not WANT to eat? If that is the case, have you taken her temperature? 

A dog that has diarrhea but is acting normal otherwise is one issue (and this I address with the Pumpkin and/or boiled chicken and rice etc.). A dog that has diarrhea AND is acting lethargic goes to the vet (and I always take a temperature so when I call I can give that info). 

If the dog is pooping normal and is exhibiting normal appetite, then you gradually get her back on her own food as it was before (I do it in about 3 feedings). 

If, when you return to her own food, she gets the diarrhea again she may have a food intolerance. She also might have Coccidiosis or Giardia (which is exhibited by cyclical bouts of diarrhea). At this point, stool sample and dog should see the vet. 

Any blood in the Diarrhea is also concerning. This can indicate irritation or much more serious issues. Blood spotting in diarrhea is also one of the symptoms of Coccidia. 

The issue with any illness is that there are limited ways for the dog to exhibit an almost unlimited number if illnesses.....


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

if it's coccidia, it will also have a strange smell to it. If I suspect one of mine has it, the whole kennel gets put on the Sulmet for 2 weeks. Clears it right up.


----------

